# samba-4.0.0alpha14



## kred (Apr 21, 2011)

On ftp://ftp.samba.org/pub/samba/samba4/ I find samba-4.0.0alpha14, and now I want to install it. How can I do this on FreeBSD 8.2? I find only alpha11 in ports. Is there any way to install alpha14?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2011)

Contact the port maintainer.


----------



## AndyUKG (Apr 21, 2011)

Or from the source as per the INSTALL and/or README files?


----------

